# Upgrading the Fans on a Hydra



## Seasick Sailor (Jan 3, 2011)

I am going to be purchasing a Hydra soon with the extra fan kit.

I read in this thread, http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-reviews/122134-hydra-better-fans.html, that the fans that they sell don't really move that much air, but you can upgrade to better fans using the same kit.

Unfortunately, the the thread is over 3 years old.

Does anyone know what type of fan I can use with the Hydra fan kit?

How can I tell if a fan would be compatible?

Any help would be appreciated. I have no experience with electrical wiring and am looking for an easy upgrade.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have the hydra fan kit too, IMHO they move the air just fine. I think you should try them first before you go thru the trouble. Just remember, if they lay flat on a solid surface, as with any fan, air flow will be greatly reduced. They need to be elevated a bit to draw air in behind them.


----------



## sam1014 (Nov 30, 2009)

Interested in this as well. I have the hydra and those fans are loud and annoying. They definitely don't move much air.


----------



## sam1014 (Nov 30, 2009)

Poneill272 said:


> I have the hydra fan kit too, IMHO they move the air just fine. I think you should try them first before you go thru the trouble. Just remember, if they lay flat on a solid surface, as with any fan, air flow will be greatly reduced. They need to be elevated a bit to draw air in behind them.


Do you have the small fans or the larger ones?


----------



## Seasick Sailor (Jan 3, 2011)

Poneill272 said:


> I have the hydra fan kit too, IMHO they move the air just fine. I think you should try them first before you go thru the trouble. Just remember, if they lay flat on a solid surface, as with any fan, air flow will be greatly reduced. They need to be elevated a bit to draw air in behind them.


I was planning on using screws and spacers to give them plenty of room in the back. I am either going to hot glue them in place or screw them to pieces of cedar. Will probably buy cable extensions too so that I can run a fan up-top in my Edgestar, blowing down.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Seasick Sailor said:


> I was planning on using screws and spacers to give them plenty of room in the back. I am either going to hot glue them in place or screw them to pieces of cedar. Will probably buy cable extensions too so that I can run a fan up-top in my Edgestar, blowing down.


Give a minute and I will post pics of how I mounted them to the wall.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

sam1014 said:


> Do you have the small fans or the larger ones?


I have the small fans, 3 of them.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

If interested, I will give a supply list. They can be had at home depot, and probably many other hardware stores too.



















Supplies (these are "per fan"): 4 packages, 3/16x1" binding post. 1 8 pk #8-32x3/4" machine screws. Industrial strength Velcro. Velcro brand. They can all be found in the same section of the store usually. Hope this helps at all. I'm just sharing my bright idea that I had tonight actually. It's funny this came up, since this was a project of mine this evening. :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

I should mention that they are now quiet and they weren't before, and one per level creates a nice breeze in there. I'm not trying to steal the thread, sorry if it seems that way. :tea:


----------



## Seasick Sailor (Jan 3, 2011)

Poneill272 said:


> I should mention that they are now quiet and they weren't before, and one per level creates a nice breeze in there. I'm not trying to steal the thread, sorry if it seems that way. :tea:


No worries.

Do you happen to know the specs of the Hydra fans e.g. volatge, current use, and power consumption?

I found the following on Buyextras.com, BuyExtras.com, and am wondering if I can safely power them through the Hydra kit.

As long as the specs are okay, I believe I can use this adapter, BuyExtras.com, to connect any 4 pin fan to the Hydra's 2 pin splitter. :noidea:


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Seasick Sailor said:


> No worries.
> 
> Do you happen to know the specs of the Hydra fans e.g. volatge, current use, and power consumption?
> 
> ...


Well, if you are going to have to do some electrical work to use that fan, I would suggest figuring a way to power the fan separate from the hydra. I am using the 3 small fans powered by my cigar oasis, and currently, I need to purchase a larger power supply because when the oasis kicks on, everything bogs way down. The small fans I am using in my 750ct humidor, like I said, create a nice breeze in there, even though they are not running at full power until I change the supply. It would IMHO be cheaper just to spend 20 dollars on mounting supplies and upgrading the power supply with one from radio shack, and they would probably work just as well. I hope this helps you bro. I just want to give some friendly advice. :tea:


----------



## stewartu (Jul 23, 2010)

I agree that the small hydra fans (the ones that come as an extension kit) are surprisingly good for their size. I was disappointed when I first saw them, but they actually move lots of air.

Having said that, I have seen some humidor pictures where folks have mounted these fans flat against the wall of their humidor. This setup will not work, of course. The fans need to pull in air and then discharge it. If mounted flat against a wall, they cannot draw in any air. They will be noisy and ineffectual.

Good luck.


----------



## Seasick Sailor (Jan 3, 2011)

Poneill272 said:


> Well, if you are going to have to do some electrical work to use that fan, I would suggest figuring a way to power the fan separate from the hydra. I am using the 3 small fans powered by my cigar oasis, and currently, I need to purchase a larger power supply because when the oasis kicks on, everything bogs way down. The small fans I am using in my 750ct humidor, like I said, create a nice breeze in there, even though they are not running at full power until I change the supply. It would IMHO be cheaper just to spend 20 dollars on mounting supplies and upgrading the power supply with one from radio shack, and they would probably work just as well. I hope this helps you bro. I just want to give some friendly advice. :tea:


I certainly appreciate the advice.

I suppose many who have had trouble with their fans may not have mounted them properly.

Can you tell me more about upgrading the power supply on the Hydra?

Is it simply buying a more powerful ribbon cable and plugging it into the unit? I don't trust myself to do any internal wiring in the unit.

Are there risks associated with upgrading the power supply? I don't want to fry my Hydra!

I liked the thought of the fans I mentioned because the "electrical work" would simply involve plugging the pre-wired plugs into adapters that would fit in the fan kit. I can handle that.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Seasick Sailor said:


> I certainly appreciate the advice.
> 
> I suppose many who have had trouble with their fans may not have mounted them properly.
> 
> ...


Tell me what model hydraulic u are getting or already have.


----------



## Seasick Sailor (Jan 3, 2011)

Poneill272 said:


> Tell me what model hydraulic u are getting or already have.


I'm planning on getting this unit Hydra Humidifier® - Keep your cigars at the perfect humidity

The more I research this issue, the more I think I may just be able to figure out how to run the fans I mentioned to an external DC power supply. I would just have to drill an additional hole in my Edgestar or run it through the drain.

Running it off the Hydra would be easier though.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Seasick Sailor said:


> I'm planning on getting this unit Hydra Humidifier® - Keep your cigars at the perfect humidity
> 
> The more I research this issue, the more I think I may just be able to figure out how to run the fans I mentioned to an external DC power supply. I would just have to drill an additional hole in my Edgestar or run it through the drain.
> 
> Running it off the Hydra would be easier though.


My best suggestion would be to run them off the hydra, it gives you the option to run constantly, or only when the hydra kicks on. When u get it, let me know what the power supply squaring on the sticker. I will be able to then tell you what supply would be best. It should be. I am going to use a 12 volt, 1500ma supply, instead of the original 200ma that came with it. Stay in the 12 volt range and more ma than it already is. This is if its a 12 volt supply.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

And all that you would change is where the cord plugs into the ribbon cable. Forgot to mention that.


----------



## Seasick Sailor (Jan 3, 2011)

Poneill272 said:


> And all that you would change is where the cord plugs into the ribbon cable. Forgot to mention that.


If I understand you correctly, I could just use a power supply like this one, Switching Power Supply JY-12000 Barrel Plug :: DC +12V 1500mA , and it would provide enough power to the hydra to allow it to run the 120mm fans without frying the Hydra unit itself.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Seasick Sailor said:


> If I understand you correctly, I could just use a power supply like this one, Switching Power Supply JY-12000 Barrel Plug :: DC +12V 1500mA , and it would provide enough power to the hydra to allow it to run the 120mm fans without frying the Hydra unit itself.


Correct, but, the reason I suggest going to radio shack is that when you buy the power supply, you should take the hydra with you. There are a few different tips that might plug into it, and you need to make sure you get the right one. They can help you with that part. Nothing should fry, the fans and hydra will only draw the power necessary to operate. If you try to run all of that off a supply that is too small, or the wrong voltage, that is when you can have problems. The power supply will not give too much power, it just allows for more to go through safely when necessary.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

If you choose to order one online, you should find one that is called a universal ac to dc power supply, it is one that has multiple voltages and multiple tips. That might actually be your best bet.


----------



## Seasick Sailor (Jan 3, 2011)

Phil,

Thanks, for all the great info.

I will do this upgrade as soon as the Edgestar arrives and be sure to post plenty of pics for future reference.

Would you think that having 3 80mm fans running constantly would be harmful? Would running them only when the Hydra is working be too little?


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Seasick Sailor said:


> Phil,
> 
> Thanks, for all the great info.
> 
> ...


I doubt it will hurt anything to let them run constant. That is what I'm doing. They shouldn't dry anything out because they are just circulating humidified air. I guess I need to ask, are you going to use just the hydra? Or will u be using beads or something also? I am using beads and the oasis I have just runs after opening the door to help recover faster. The fans constantly running helps circulate everything around.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Seasick Sailor said:


> I'm planning on getting this unit Hydra Humidifier® - Keep your cigars at the perfect humidity
> 
> The more I research this issue, the more I think I may just be able to figure out how to run the fans I mentioned to an external DC power supply. I would just have to drill an additional hole in my Edgestar or run it through the drain.
> 
> Running it off the Hydra would be easier though.


Why not just buy the optional fans they sell for the hydra?
You can add up to 3 additional fans!


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Why not just buy the optional fans they sell for the hydra?
> You can add up to 3 additional fans!


That's definitely what I would recommend also. I think I covered that close to the beginning.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Poneill272 said:


> That's definitely what I would recommend also. I think I covered that close to the beginning.


Those little things really move the air. Mounted, they are quiet. Upgrade the power supply and it is a great setup.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Poneill272 said:


> That's definitely what I would recommend also. I think I covered that close to the beginning.


Sorry Phil i missed it just saw it, everybody pulled up at once. The oil guy wants to fill the tank. The stove repair guy pulls up i am trying to get my stuff together. As i am in Brooklyn and am heading back to my house upstate. Wanna beat the next waves of storms.:hmm:


----------



## Seasick Sailor (Jan 3, 2011)

Phil,

I am going to use a couple of pounds of KL up top to help absorb and regulate RH. 

Tony,

I'm sure you are glowing right now as you have successfully converted another person to KL, but to answer your question, I am seriously considering just using the fans that I ordered with the Hydra and upgrading if necessary. I believe that if I mount them correctly they will work, but if they don't, switching them to more powerful fans should be doable without removing my entire collection form the Edgestar. I will be upgrading to a more powerful power supply for the unit though as Phil has mentioned that the standard cord doesn't really provide enough juice.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Seasick Sailor said:


> Phil,
> 
> I am going to use a couple of pounds of KL up top to help absorb and regulate RH.
> 
> ...


Just remember to leave space behind the fans when you mount them, it should have at least a half inch space for maximum air flow. I went with an inch tho.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Sorry Phil i missed it just saw it, everybody pulled up at once. The oil guy wants to fill the tank. The stove repair guy pulls up i am trying to get my stuff together. As i am in Brooklyn and am heading back to my house upstate. Wanna beat the next waves of storms.:hmm:


Good luck Tony! Hope the weather doesn't hit ya too hard!! :banana:


----------



## Seasick Sailor (Jan 3, 2011)

Phil,

I'm going to use screws and spacers to mount them. They will have at least an ince of space behind them.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Seasick Sailor said:


> Phil,
> 
> I'm going to use screws and spacers to mount them. They will have at least an ince of space behind them.


Cool deal!!! I used Velcro because I didn't want any holes in the cedar, but in a winador, I would probably use screws too. Hope to see some pics of your setup!! We love good pics!! If you want to see the cabinet I have been talking about, here it is, http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-questions/283593-new-humidor-cabinet.html

Have fun with your project. We are here any time you may need a little help.:banana:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Poneill272 said:


> Good luck Tony! Hope the weather doesn't hit ya too hard!! :banana:


Thanks bro if i never see snow again it will be too soon!ound:


----------



## Seasick Sailor (Jan 3, 2011)

Phil,

That cabinet looks awesome!

How long are the wires that come with the extra fans? I am wondering how much extension wire I'll need to get to mount a fan up top with the unit on the bottom.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Seasick Sailor said:


> Phil,
> 
> That cabinet looks awesome!
> 
> How long are the wires that come with the extra fans? I am wondering how much extension wire I'll need to get to mount a fan up top with the unit on the bottom.


Thank you!!!! I think they are around 10 inches, maybe 12. I spliced another good 7-8 inches in the middle of one so I could teach the top. That's with the splitter being half way up the wall too. I just cut the fan cord in half, and soldered more in-between the two pieces.:banana:


----------



## Seasick Sailor (Jan 3, 2011)

I found 12" 2 pin extension wires on Buyextras.com for ~$1.50. I might need 2 to give myself enough leeway.

Seeing as I don't have a soldering iron or any experience using one, I think this is my best option.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Seasick Sailor said:


> I found 12" 2 pin extension wires on Buyextras.com for ~$1.50. I might need 2 to give myself enough leeway.
> 
> Seeing as I don't have a soldering iron or any experience using one, I think this is my best option.


I wanted to do the same thing, but I didn't want to wait for shipping, and couldn't find any in stores locally, so, I put experience to work. I just tucked the wire away so it didn't show. The 2 pin extension would have been preferred though. I'm just kinda impatient sometimes, and improvise a lot.:banana:


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Updates?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

seasick sailor said:


> phil,
> 
> i am going to use a couple of pounds of kl up top to help absorb and regulate rh.
> 
> ...


_kitty litter rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## Seasick Sailor (Jan 3, 2011)

Poneill272 said:


> Updates?


I will be posting my build thread later this evening or tomorrow.

The power adapter that came with my Hydra was more powerful than I expected, and I felt no need to upgrade it.

I used plastic tubing to run the condensation form the Edgestar's drain back into the unit. It empties into a cigar box full of KL. I placed all three Hydra fans in the KL box pointing up.

After ~ 36 hours with my drawers in, I am rock solid at 67% up-top and 65% down below. I could probably get it to level out if I placed another fan up top blowing down, but I am going to use the difference to my advantage. Maduro and other sticks that prefer to be a little wetter will be up top, and Ligeros, Coroios, etc. that smoke much better at lower RH will be nearer to the bottom.

Like I said, a thread with pics will follow later this evening or tomorrow.

Thanks for all of your help!


----------



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks for the thread Mike as I have just ordered an Edgestar 28, trays & shelves, beads etc. I was under the impression that the passive approach of 2 #s of beads would suffice for the unit, but now I will be looking at the Hydra as well.
Hydra & fans are a must for the Edgestar?
Thanks


----------



## Seasick Sailor (Jan 3, 2011)

Barefoot said:


> Thanks for the thread Mike as I have just ordered an Edgestar 28, trays & shelves, beads etc. I was under the impression that the passive approach of 2 #s of beads would suffice for the unit, but now I will be looking at the Hydra as well.
> Hydra & fans are a must for the Edgestar?
> Thanks


The Hydra is definitely not required for an Edgestar unit. Most people just use beads or KL with fans to help circulate the air.

I mainly chose to use a Hydra due to my lack of electrical experience (The Hydra gives you the ability to run 3 fans directly off of it.) and the fact that the Edgestar will be my daily humidor and as such will be opened 2 or 3 times a day. The secondary reason I chose the Hydra is my natural tendency toward overkill.

At this point my Hydra barely runs at all, and I could probably do away with it with out noticing much of a difference. I will say this though, it only took about 24 hours for the Hydra to season 5 Spanish cedar drawers, but the KL is doing 99% of the work now. The Hydra is mearly an insurance policy at this point.


----------

